# Favorite Trump Moments



## Creamu (Aug 15, 2022)

These are uncertain times for Trump, I think it is save to say Trump did have better times. I think this is a good moment to look back at our favorite Trump moments. 










Please share yours!


----------



## Viri (Aug 15, 2022)

When his Twitter went from "Happy Easter" to "fucking Mexicans" in a single tweet.



Spoiler










Also that time he warned Germany about depending too much on Russia for oil, and the Germans laughed about it, and it's biting them in the ass now.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Aug 15, 2022)

My favorite Trump moment was when Joe Biden was declared the winner of the United States presidential elections.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 15, 2022)




----------

